# corsair vengeance 1600mhz overclocked to 2133mhz what's up with it?



## muscleking

i somehow overclocked 4 sticks of corsair vengeance 4x4gb from 1600 to 2133.

all i did was load something called mhz profile and then select ddr3-2133 in the rampage iv extreme bios.

timing is 10-12-11-31-147-2T 1066mhz. so does this look ok?

not sure what voltage who cares.

computer boot a little faster. haven't crashed yet. i heard most people can't even boot at that setting so i got lucky and have nice sticks or what?

3930k oc'ed to 4.5ghz. and that was easy too. set vcore to offset and -0.005. that is all. 



i don't really stress computer with those crazy HEAT programs i just game for 8 hours at a time. if doesn't crash then ok.


----------



## robbo2

looks good! timings are a bit high, but that's nothing to worry about because SB-E really loves the bandwidth more. As long as it's stable then I would run with it.


----------



## muscleking

cool mate.
maybe try 2400 next? i think there is 2666 too. wonder what that will do. worst case is push that button on the back of the case. better than the old days. you don't know how many times i had to take the battery out from my m3n72-d lol.

the ram is still cool to the touch right now. pretty good. guess MB makes a diffrerence on OC is pretty true.


----------



## superj1977

Best bet would be to run it through memtest, things may be ok on the surface but mem coruption can = broken O/S.
Still, its not a bad overclock if its actually stable, timmings are slack but im sure the speed is more preffered.


----------



## muscleking

played games and bluescreen lol.
however realized the voltage was at 1.50v still. so i set it to 1.65 haven't crashed yet. will do more testing.


----------



## L D4WG

If you set the ram to its rated timing and voltage then you should be fine, just simply changing the profile in the BIOS will end in BSoD's... Trust me ive done it


----------



## Rayleyne

wish i could try to do this with my own corsair vengeance 1600 kit, But there is 10bln options in the memory timing control on the z77 sabertooth bios it isn't funny.


----------



## muscleking

ok. so it's been a while since i been running this set up. no problem so far.

i dropped voltage to 1.55 first then left it downloading torrent then seemed crashed once in 24 hours not sure why. so boosted it to 1.60 and never got any problem again. gaming for 3-8 hours at a time no crashing. so memory checks out.

then realized that ddr3 2133 is only 30bucks more. ummmmm.....

hopefully the rampage boards eventually can support ddr3 3600. doesn't make much difference in real world i know.


----------



## muscleking

been tweaking a little bit on these ram.

now can do 2133mhz, 10-12-10-31-1T @1.65v. then there is the tRFC=147. make this bigger helps. the motherboard did it. 1.60v game freezes but no blue screen. 1.65 ok so far.

no difference on anything just make me "feel" better about the computer.

so if you got this ram give it a shot. good overclocker.


----------



## RandomK

Interesting stuff. Good to see the Sandy-E doesn't seem to suffer the same issues with memory voltage I had on my 2500k. This makes me want to OC my 2133 Dominator GTs just to see what they can actually do. Please post again if 1.65v ends up causing you any grief.


----------



## muscleking

bluescreened once playing which game let's see. oh truck driving simulator.

then i changed timing to 10-12-11-31 - 2T. no problem. but really i can live with crashing once a week. no big deal. it's just video game.

maybe you can get it to 2400 or 2666 give it a shot. maybe put 1.8v like the old days.


----------



## muscleking

ffffffffuuuuuuu now 2400mhz!!!


----------



## muscleking

let's see. 2666 next?
good motherboard or good ram I don't know

afraid to go higher. still on 1.65v and ram is still cold. ran through WEI no problem but no score improvement at all.

play some far cry 3 and see crashes or not.

feel more intense than that time I take the elevator ride in LA Disneyland.


----------



## Blaze0303

Lucky guy. Mine wont even do 1866


----------



## Yukss

ohh yes, i will try this on mine


----------



## Frank33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> ohh yes, i will try this on mine


Why so you have 12gb of RAM on a X79?


----------



## Sam OCX

Which version is this kit?
If they are v4.13 or 5.12 then they should be able to do DDR3-2400 at way lower timings.


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frank33*
> 
> Why so you have 12gb of RAM on a X79?


i came from an x58 rig and 12gb is all i have now, i need to buy an extra stick of ram (4gb )


----------



## cowdenc

i run mine, same kit, same model, on 990xa-gd55 at 1866. 9-10-9-27-41-2T 1.65v
the chipset dont allow me to go further. little improvement from stocks

why dont you try the reference clocks from 2400mhz kits? 11-11-11-27


----------



## Legion123

i bought mine a year ago and cant get get nothing out of it, and i mean nothing i got 8gb 1600 cl9 12800 and the most i got from it is 1680 which is pathetic...i tried changing voltage to 1.65 and run the ram at 1866 - didnt even boot.. i read this:

http://www.corsair.com/blog/vengeance_overclocking/

and the guy got decent few hundred MHZ just by upping the voltage, mine doesn't do it at all..i only want it to 1866 but im stuck now..never really played with memory this much, i even tried running cpu back to stock HT and NB and do memory on its own- still the same, didnt play with timings though, but which setting should i try first?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Sorry for the necro bump, but I'm posting to remind myself to check back to this thread. I have the 2x4GB CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9B Vengeance and want to try to take it to 2133 for BF4, since benchmarks show a big FPS gain. Hoping I have a good set of RAM, thanks for posting back with your timings/updates.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

ROFL I was browsing this old thread and didn't realize someone bumped it. I'm going to be trying to clock my kit as well. I have the 1600 cl8 kit. Hopefully can get something decent.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I must admit part of this was spurred on by that Corsair blog post about BF4 and memory speeds. Anyways I just took this screen shot of my 1600MHz CL8 running at 1866 @ CL9 without any issue at all at 1.5v. I will be pushing for 2133 next. I just looked at what the Vengeance 1866 were rated at and matched them. In the past I tried upping the timings as well as voltage but would always have issues. Never thought to actually try to keep the stock voltage lol.


----------



## alancsalt

No need for thread necro - just click "subscribe" up top to bookmark..

Otherwise start a new thread...


----------

